# Updated tablet app



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2014)

I updated the app a week or so ago and have a question. I usually start by reading the unread threads. Now, when I read them, then tap the refresh button to see if there are new posts, it says "No topics." But if I look at the site in a browser, there are unread posts. Am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Good question GG...hey Mods, any answers there?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2014)

Haven't  the foggiest.  I've been trying to post a cartoon on Today's Funny, and keep getting a Parse Error, Contact Admin.  I think it's due to my old iPad and its inability to update to the latest software.  It only goes up to 5.3, not the current one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Can you bring this to Janet's attention?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2014)

I did.

We will be going to a different app provider at some time.  Hopefully it will be resolved soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the nudge, PF, and the response, Dawg.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been in the backroom, with everyone wearing lampshades, sometimes you have to stop the music.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been in the backroom, with everyone wearing lampshades, sometimes you have to stop the music.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been in the backroom, with everyone wearing lampshades, sometimes you have to stop the music.


 
Wearing lampshades?
Is that like sticking your head in the sand?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2014)

Being a Mod or Admin is a lot different than actually being the person(s) who owns and runs the site.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 9, 2014)

The best advice I can offer when ever you have app issues is to uninstall the app, cycle your device off and on and then dowlnoad a clean version of the app.  it solves most issues, even though it's mighty annoying


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2014)

Janet H said:


> The best advice I can offer when ever you have app issues is to uninstall the app, cycle your device off and on and then dowlnoad a clean version of the app.  it solves most issues, even though it's mighty annoying



Thanks, Janet. I'll give it a try.


----------

